# using cylogest rectally - question about bowel movements



## Wakey (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi

I have just had a BFP   and am continuing taking Cyclogest pessaries.  Previously I've used these vaginally, but had really bad thrush.  I switched to taking them rectally this time, and have got on much better with them.  However, I have been waiting until after a bowel movement before putting them in in the mornings.  This has been ok when my bowel movements regular, but they have gone a bit off-kilter.  How long do the pessaries take to be abseorbed?  How long after inserting a pessary should I try to hold off having a bowel movement?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Usually fully absorbed within about 10 minutes so you can go anytime after that. The wax will still come out though as the body doesn't absorb that, just in case you worry that the pessary has come out


----------

